# my progress with picture + updates



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have been on here a while but mainly do a lot of reading etc and its helped me learn loads, it's a great forum.

Anyway I thought it was time I posted a few pics of where I am at now, I'm not in the best shape I have been in, I've had a few gaps in training due to the girlfriend going off to uni and various other problems. Also not long had a shoulder injury and a problem with my knee which has slowed down the progress on my legs a lot. But I'm getting right back into it now and enjoying it.

At the moment I'm bulking and since changing diet around a bit I seem to be leaning out a bit better too compared to what I was. I've always bottled putting pics up after seeing some of the big boys on here, makes me feel like a right weed lol. I've put in a pic from around 2 years ago I think before I was into weights and I was 10.5 stone and very skinny. So don't take the pi55 too much lol

Stats- 5'9 ish

14.3 stone

Body fat = high (probably around 20-25% I would say)

I don't think I will have time to do a full journal just yet, but I will be updating here and putting up pics every 2weeks or so and updating training etc.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Good luck...great base to work from.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

If your 20% body fat i'll eat Jaypecks cheat meal!

Seriously good frame to start with mate. Keep reading the forum, and im sure you'll reach your goals.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bowen86 said:


> If your 20% body fat i'll eat Jaypecks cheat meal!
> 
> Seriously good frame to start with mate. Keep reading the forum, and im sure you'll reach your goals.


mmm... thins and cereal :lol:


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> If your 20% body fat i'll eat Jaypecks cheat meal!
> 
> Seriously good frame to start with mate. Keep reading the forum, and im sure you'll reach your goals.


cheers mate, well for body fat i just took a rough guess i suppose lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

heres another pic i forgot to add. im away to the gym now so i will have a training update when i get back. chest/tricep session


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

YOU'RE WELL UNDER 20%. GOOD LUCK


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

are those abs spray painted on? (300 anyone?) if not, then your under 20%, think the general rule of thumb was if you can see abs, your under 17%. not sure how true that is though


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

nope my abs arent spray painted on lol i think they look crap there as the lighting isnt the best in my room and blackberry camera's arent the best. they look better in a well lit room but im not too fussed about them just yet though, main focus is mass on my legs and overall more mass upper body. im surprised about the bodyfat comments though i always guessed it was higher.

anyway had an ok chest/tricep session tonight, maybe could have went heavier but building back up to that due to an old shoulder injury.

incline dumbell press - warm up on 20kgs then 40kgs each side x 6, then 3 sets of 8 on the 35kgs

flat barbell bench - 70kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 90kg two sets of 6-8 reps

incline flys - 3 sets of 10 with the 22.5kg's

cable crossovers 3 sets of 10 on a medium weight, got a good squeeze and pump from these

triceps was Dips, CGBP and pulldowns on the cable with the rope.

time for food now


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

good startin point matey. lookin good already man

Thnx for the advice earlier too mate

Jim


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

oh yeh, subbed! lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

jimmy liverpool said:


> good startin point matey. lookin good already man
> 
> Thnx for the advice earlier too mate
> 
> Jim


cheers matey. any joy with your veccy?


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

steven_SRi said:


> cheers matey. any joy with your veccy?


not done anythin just yet, off tomrrw so will get to the garage

J


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd say your about 16% BF.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

just got home from the gym. did back/biceps today and pretty pleased with my workout.

after warmups i did-

deadlift- 70kg x 12, 120kg x 10, 160kg x 6, 190kg x 1 full rep (pb) all with good form but used straps on last set.

single arm rows 3 sets of 8 on the 42.5kg dumbell. good form again slow and controlled.

barbell rows 3 sets of 8 on 60kg

lat pull down 3 sets of 10. felt these really well

and biceps- straight bar curls 8 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg, 6 x 42.5kg

seated hammer curls- 3 sets of 8 with the 20kg dumbells. arms felt really good and pumped after that.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

well i did legs and abs today.

hit the squats, press machine, calf raise machine and hit the hamstrings and calfs hard. didnt go too heavy today i stuck with fairly high reps today and feeling it now. then went to a supp shop i havent tried before and got a new pre work out powder to try and some other small bits and pieces. then had a look by the beach...nice weather...nice amout of poon around, so a pretty good day


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

keep up the good work fella


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

What are your short term goals mate? Any time bound targets set?

As others have said you have a good starting base, keep up the good work bro.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks guys..well my first goal is to reach 15 stone, so add more mass. then once i get there maybe cut depending on how im looking but more than likely i will want more size. im trying to keep my diet as clean as possible too.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

easyiest thing to do i found was to keep it clean through the week and blow out at the weekend kept me more focused and something to look forward too


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

crashcusion said:


> easyiest thing to do i found was to keep it clean through the week and blow out at the weekend kept me more focused and something to look forward too


i get what you are saying. i think next saturday i will do this, i have an easter egg in my room and its been bugging me lol creme egg one too lol


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

steven_SRi said:


> i get what you are saying. i think next saturday i will do this, i have an easter egg in my room and its been bugging me lol creme egg one too lol


yh i got one too its going to the show with me and geting demolished the second i get off stage


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

oh and also ive just been reading through your thread and you are looking seriously good mate!! great size on you...i will be following now


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

cheers fella


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

shoulders done!

Db press - 25kgs x 10, 3 sets on the 30kgs 8-10 reps, dropped to 27.5kgs for 8. felt these good.

Db lateral raises- 12.5kgs x 10 for 3 sets

front raises - 12.5kgs x 8 for 3 sets

db rear delts 15kgs x 10 for 3 sets

db shrugs - 40kgs x 10 for 3 sets

Felt it was a good session, all slow and controlled reps. with no pain from my old injury so hoping to increase the weights soon. And also weighed myself this morning and 2lb up


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

chest/triceps done

incline db press - warm up with the 20's then 35kg x 10, 40kg x 6, 40kg x 6, 35kg x 8.

decline db press - 25kgs x 8 for 3 sets (used a lighter weight here and really slow and felt these good)

flat bench barbell - 60kg x 10, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 6, 80kg x 6

cable crossovers - 3 sets of 10 on a moderate weight

skull crushers 3 sets of 8-10 40kg

reverse pulldowns on cable 3 sets of 10 moderate weight

dips 3 sets till failure triceps felt really pumped here.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

and also just been looking on musclefinesse.com and see the have nutisport 90+ for a nice price, might try this. whats the taste like on this powder anyone?


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

back/bi's DONE!

wide grip chins 2 sets of 10, close grip chins 2 sets to failure.

deadlifts - warmup - 120kg x 10, 150kg x 8, 170kg x 6 (did less sets than last week)

bentover rows - 3 sets of 8 with 70kg

lat pulldown machine - reps of 10,8,8,8 all on a high'ish weight

bi's- seated db curls with the 22.5kg bells 3 sets of 10,8,8

seated db hammer curls with 20kg - 12,10,8


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

here's a couple of pics. probs over a week and a half between these and first set. to me my arms are feeling fuller now. not alot of difference maybe should have waited longer. and my tan has faded and looks **** haha


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

looking good bro, nice deadlift too! if spots on chest are from shaving, try veet! its brilliant!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Cheers pal! I might give veet ago but I'm worried that will give me a rash too hopefully its better than shaving


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

steven_SRi said:


> Cheers pal! I might give veet ago but I'm worried that will give me a rash too hopefully its better than shaving


ah be a man.....fk the shavin of the chest lad!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

jimmy liverpool said:


> ah be a man.....fk the shavin of the chest lad!


  thats for winter time. nothing wrong with having a bit shave of the chest for the summer. hows things going for you?, hope training is going well :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

steven_SRi said:


> thats for winter time. nothing wrong with having a bit shave of the chest for the summer. hows things going for you?, hope training is going well :thumbup1:


aye mate things are going ok. not had the balls to shave me chest, im a hairy fkkr......it grows so quick man!

Yeh all goin ok an u mate? Ur pics are comin on man....well done dude


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers pal, and yeah things have been going good lately. and im looking forward to tomorrow as my diet has been clean all week so im gonna stuff my face with an easter egg and 2 creme eggs lol!!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

steven_SRi said:


> cheers pal, and yeah things have been going good lately. and im looking forward to tomorrow as my diet has been clean all week so im gonna stuff my face with an easter egg and 2 creme eggs lol!!


fatty! lol....says me lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

well my diet has been clean the past few weeks so tonight i thought i would have a big cheat meal, 9" garlic chicken pizza, chicken nuggets, onion rings, easter egg with 2 creme eggs and a can of fanta!! i feel ill now but it was well worth it


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Very good buddy, nice propotions and sub 15%, depending on where you store your fat. all mine is on the mid section, some bros store it in thier back.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers steve. im very prone to holding fat on my lower abs and lower chest area, probably the worst places to hold fat. thats why im trying to keep diet as clean as possible. well apart from the cheat meals lol


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Same as me pal. if you look at my journal start pictures u can see all my fat is in the same areas as you, but no where near as lean as you when i started knuckling down. Keep at it and read as much as you can on here. I have learnt loads over the last few months on here and some great people on here who are willing to help and advise which has helped me make the biggest changes in my body thus far in my life!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

massmansteve said:


> Same as me pal. if you look at my journal start pictures u can see all my fat is in the same areas as you, but no where near as lean as you when i started knuckling down. Keep at it and read as much as you can on here. I have learnt loads over the last few months on here and some great people on here who are willing to help and advise which has helped me make the biggest changes in my body thus far in my life!


ive just had a brief look at your journal mate mainly the transformation pictures. and i have to say that is one hell of a transformation!! in your most recent pictures your proportion,condition and size is class. very inspirational. and yeah you are right ive met a lot of great people on here all very helpfull if it wasnt for this bored i would probably be a bicep boy down my gym lol


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Fella, its been hard work but the results have made all that cardio and diet worth it!

Go for it mate, one step at a time you can achieve your goals! well done on avoid bicep boy syndrome. lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How was the cheat day mate?


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

It was class mate, I felt really good afterwards...well once I recovered from being really bloated lol well woth it tho


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

shoulders done!! feel my shoulder getting stronger now without any pain...but i think ive done something to my neck now! GUTTED!

Db press - 30's x 10, 32.5's x 8, 32.5's x 6, 30's x 8

lateral raises - 12.5kg bells, 4 sets of 8.

front raises - 15kg x 8 for 3 sets

rear delt machine 3 sets of 8 on a moderate weight

barbell shrugs, 80kg x 12, 100kg x 8, 130kg x 6, 100kg x 8.

****i felt a very slight twinge in my neck on the second working set of the db press, then it seemed fine so i carried on with the workout. and about an hour after i get home my neck is really stiff now. turning to right or left is painful, but up or down not so bad. all i have done is been applying ice on it not sure if that will help but its all i can think of. gonna miss the gym tomorrow and hope it feels better. probably should try and get a doctors appointment


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

oh an also any idea's what it could be guys?? its got me on a downer sort of, hope it doesnt mess up my training just as i was really getting back into it


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

steven_SRi said:


> shoulders done!! feel my shoulder getting stronger now without any pain...but i think ive done something to my neck now! GUTTED!
> 
> Db press - 30's x 10, 32.5's x 8, 32.5's x 6, 30's x 8
> 
> ...


get a bit of deap heat on it mate?


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

i had an ice pack on it for a while then some heat, a few painkillers and its fine now thank god! chest/tricep session done and happy with it.

incline db press - 35kg x 12, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 6, 35kg x 8

decline - 80kg x 10,6,6, 70kg x 8

cable crossovers - 12,10,10,8 on a heavyish weight

dips - 10,8,8,6

rope pulldowns - full stack, 8,6,6

skullcrushers 3 sets of 8 with 35kg e z bar

next week gonna try the 42.5kg bells which will be a pb for me so looking forward to that


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

back/biceps DONE and got a new pb today so very happy.

dead lifts - 120kg x 10 , 150kg x 8 , 170kg x 4 , 200kg 1 full rep with good form (PB) used straps on last lift though.

t bar rows - 60kg x 10 , 80kg x 8, 90kg x 6

lat pull down machine - 3 sets of 10 on a heavy weight

close grip chins - 3 sets till failure.

straight bar curls - 42.5kg x 8,8,6

seated bicep curls with the 22.5's 3 sets of 6-8.

arms felt really pumped and looked a lot fuller. but im more pleased about hitting 200kg on deads. would like to see if i could do a little heavier if i did less sets/reps before hand but for now im very happy with my new pb


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate fcuking well done on the deadlift!!! I was only saying earlier that I want to try a 200 deadlift. You are stronger than me on back ! W4nker lol!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks dude. im gonna try it again soon without straps. if you can rep out 7 on 170kg i reckon you have 200+ in you easy. anyway im jealous of what you can press on your chest......maybe one day and a few more cycles i will get there..... d i c k :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahaha. I will try 200 and my grip is terrible. Anything over 120 I need straps for my forearms pump too easily to the point I can't grip so hav to use straps all the time but never mind.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

did legs and cardio last night. and shoulders today which was a good session.

seated db press - 30's x 10 , 32.5's x 8 , 35's x 6 , 30's x 8

rear delts 3 sets of 10-12 on the 20kgs, then one set high reps on the 15's.

front raises 3 sets of 10 on 15's

lateral raises 3 sets of 8 on the 15's

feel my shoulders getting stronger again with no pain at all so all is looking good there


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

a couple of update pics, not a lot of difference..but these will by the last ones for a few weeks until i have progressed more especially with legs. and also my weight is sitting at 14.8 stone now


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Filling out bro, keep deadlifting like thaqt and drop those straps and you will reep the benifits!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking seriously good mate. Chest and traps look really good in second pic and back looks pretty thick. Look forwArd to your progress. When you competing?


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments lads. I've never really thought about competing,don't think I would have the potential to get on stage. My plan though is to keep bulking until early next summer. So will decide where to go from there, I would like to compete some day but it would probably take me a few years to get near that level. I wouldn't know where to start on entering a comp lol. But from now on I will be putting 100% into what I'm doing. I'm loving being back into training again


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

keep it up man.

i dont think i saw it but, are you on a cycle or natty?


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers bowen, im currently back on a cycle now. i just dont really talk about it much on my journal.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think you could compete mate. Give it a year of solid trainin, great diet and copious ammounts of gear too lol.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Making excellent progress dude...keep it up. Just started a Mon, Wed and Fri 5x5 routine yesterday so looking for some solid gains...will be updating my journal tonight with details. My routine is set for 12 weeks and will be posting pic updates every 3 weeks.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Making excellent progress dude...keep it up. Just started a Mon, Wed and Fri 5x5 routine yesterday so looking for some solid gains...will be updating my journal tonight with details. My routine is set for 12 weeks and will be posting pic updates every 3 weeks.


nice one pal..give me a shout when you update it, and i will follow


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/91953-scobies-sessions-journal.html

Link there dude...12 weeks buddy...gonna be good.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

chest/triceps done -

incline db press - 35's x 12, 40's x 6, 40's x 6, 35's x 10

flat barbell bench - 80kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 80kg x 6 (some reps were forced by my spotter on last few sets)

decline db press - 25's x 12, 25's x 10, 25's x 10 (on the last 2 exercises here, decided not to go as heavy, but focus on really slow movements with higher reps - chest felt good after this)

flat db flys - 22.5's 3 sets of 10,8,8

CGBP - 70kg x 6, 60kg x 6, 60kg x 6

dips - 3 failure sets


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

looking good mate , keep up the good work


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

On chest, i have noticed mine has started growing so much more by doing only two warmup sets on the first exercise and only 1 working set heavy so i do 26kg for 12 - 15 reps x 2, then the 48's for untill failure. I think this way you are straining the muscle more by using the heavier weight, more than you would by doing 3 heacy sets on a less weight....... Maybe give it a try? You would pi$$ 48s then i reckon....


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

great advice pal. i was actually thinking this myself when reading through your journal. starting from next week im gonna give it a go, will make a nice change and hopefully get some heavier stress on the muscle im working. so do you start each workout by doing this with your biggest exercise then carry on sets as normal on the other exercises? i was due a bit of a change up in routine, this may well help me push on a bit more


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> great advice pal. i was actually thinking this myself when reading through your journal. starting from next week im gonna give it a go, will make a nice change and hopefully get some heavier stress on the muscle im working. so do you start each workout by doing this with your biggest exercise then carry on sets as normal on the other exercises? i was due a bit of a change up in routine, this may well help me push on a bit more


Yeah thats right mate, like this evening i will only warmup with two sets on deads then hit the 200 attempt, if i fail i fail i wont drop the weight as i will have already exchausted the muscle trying to do that lift.

I always understood that the way our muscles grow are by being put under pressure and they then adapt to lifting that weight in the future by increasing in size so im always of the thinking that if i have done 8 reps on 48 dumbells, its pointless going on that weight the next set, i will increase it even if only hit 4....... Just my theory and its working on chest. . . . .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

When is the 210kg deadlift coming then?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Great starting place mate! Awesome frame. Only just seen your thread or would have said something earlier.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> When is the 210kg deadlift coming then?


good question. well......are you gonna try 210? if so i'll have to wont i haha


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

and cheers for the comment joe  looking good in your avi mate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes i may try it for one next week lol. or might try and get 4 on 200 still. you have two reps to find mate, come on pull ya finger out, might aswel make a friendly competition out of it.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Yes i may try it for one next week lol. or might try and get 4 on 200 still. you have two reps to find mate, come on pull ya finger out, might aswel make a friendly competition out of it.


right well its my back session tomorrow at 3pm sharp, so im either gonna go for more reps on 200 this time, i reckon i will get 2 at a push. or try doing it strapless this time.....what do you reckon? then on our next session's try 210 for 1? i also may wear a man size nappy too hahaha just incase one drops out when im straining!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> right well its my back session tomorrow at 3pm sharp, so im either gonna go for more reps on 200 this time, i reckon i will get 2 at a push. or try doing it strapless this time.....what do you reckon? then on our next session's try 210 for 1? i also may wear a man size nappy too hahaha just incase one drops out when im straining!


HAHAHA, ill definitely be wearing one! No straps??????? Anything over 100 i cannot do without straps.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

i just wanna try going abit heavier without the straps, maybe help my forearms grow abit more lol i can usually get 170 without straps but tbh i doubt i would get 200 without them. i'll see how i feel tomorrow when im loading the bar up lol


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

hows it going bud?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

what weight you knocking about at, at the moment chap?


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

hi jimmy mate, yeah all is going good. had a good day diet wise, plenty of food in me, training is going well. looking forward to my back session tomorrow.....im probably gonna go for 3 reps on 200kg for deadlift otherwise kieren will be giving me some jip ha

and paul - weighed myself this morning before breakfast and im sitting at 14.9 stone


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

back/biceps done!

well back started off on deadlifts as usual, 1st set 60kg high reps, 2nd set 120kg with high reps again. then loaded up the bar with 200kg, the gym was quiet this time. just me and training partner in the weights bit (just aswell incase i dropped one in my pants or passed out ha) strapped myself up to the bar, a few seconds to compose myself then got it straight up (slight wobble in the legs) went for 2nd rep, struggled with this but got it up, paused at the top then back down. went for the 3rd rep, legs really shaky by now. struggled but got it off the ground and stood up straight but couldnt pause at the top then straight back down. so i dont know if that counts as 3 full reps but i was happy and felt sick after that. couldnt even attempt getting it up again. so.....sorry kieren but i failed and let the team down, your turn for 4 reps next!!

workout then went -

tbar rows with narrow grip - 75kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 105kg x 6 (pb for me)

single arm rows - 45kg x 10, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8

3 sets of chins on alternating grips, reps were 10,8,5

then i few set of biceps curls with the 22.5kg dumbells. DONE. im shattered now and feel like jelly.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not let the team down mate if it got to the top it's a rep in my books so fcuking awesome mate well done!!!! 4 coming on Wednesday hopefully.

Got 42's shoulder press for 7


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers mate  i am really happy with it now. and well done on the shoulder press, thats an impressive lift!!! i cant wait to just mong out all night infront of the tv now, im drained after that session.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah it does take it out of you. I'm due a week off very soon.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

update time. well last weeks diet and training was going really well, getting some big lifts in the gym and feeling good. the weekend arrives then i get a nice dose of flu, still feel minging now. and i dont think its test flu as its never hit me this hard before. so it looks like a week off for me  i suppose it will give my body a rest and my joints. im just having to force feed at the minute to keep calories high as my appetite has gone. hopefully i will recover by the weekend to start again on monday.

i just hope i dont lose too much strength, i really felt i was making good progress until this grrr


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

shoulders done! first session back after being ill.

seated db press - 30's x 10 , 35's x 8 , 35's x 6

rear delt raises - 20kgs sets of 10,8,8

front raises - on cables with a fairly heavy weight reps of 8,8,8

lateral raises - again on cables with heavy weight reps of 8,8,8

and finished on some barbell shrugs - 120kg x 12,10,10,8

not a mega heavy session since its my first week back, my weight is also still the same which is good since i had no appetite whilst ill and had to force feed. feel pretty drained now tho, so some cottage cheese and a shake. then bed  but glad to be back in the gym!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Session looks good mate. Time to smash it again when your feeling 100% again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your a lot heavier than me now too. 14.4 this morning now


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

but after your mini cut you are gonna have more abs then me lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> but after your mini cut you are gonna have more abs then me lol


LOL, i doubt that, they are not even visible yet, only slightly in the morning.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

i dont like looking in the mirror in the morning.....i usually have a 'feeling small/skinny' day then lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> i dont like looking in the mirror in the morning.....i usually have a 'feeling small/skinny' day then lol


Yeah i do but its better than the fat bloated mess i become after eating all day.,


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

chest and tricep session done.

decline bench press - 70kg x 10, 70 kg x 10, 90kg x 8, 100kg x 4

incline db press - 35's x 10, 40's x 8, 40's x 7

cable crossovers - moderate weight and high reps for 3 sets

dips - 3 sets of failure

rope pull down - full stack with 3 sets of 8,8,6

CGBP - 60kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

first chest sesh after being ill. felt good, looking forward to next week where i will be attempting a few pb's. and back day tomorrow


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

back and biceps done! and a new pb!

deadlift - 60kg x 20 , 60kg x 10, 180kg x 4 (without straps), 205kg x 2 (with straps)

tbar row with narrow grip - 50kg x 20 , 75kg x 10, 85kg x 10

single arm rows - 47.5kg sets of 8,8,6

lat pulldown - heavy 3 sets of 8,8,7

straight bar curls 40kg x 10,8,8

single arm curls on cables - medium weights 3 sets of 10-15 reps

Really happy with my deadlifts today, next aim is to keep doing more without the straps to improve my forearms.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

one more update, since i was out the gym for a week being ill, i was less strict with my diet simply because my appetite was ****e. and now im holding a little more water around my abs now and feel more bloated, and biceps dont look as good now. so next two weeks im gonna tighten the diet up, hit some extra cardio. then will be back on with the bulk, which will be back to being clean. a few pics included, so i will be able to see the difference in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well ya little [email protected] lol!!! Must do harder on deadlifts next week then!!!!! Goong to try and get pics soon. Took one today but looked awful and fat so not posting that one lol. Well done mate. Serious progress lately. Looking good in the pics an bodyfat ok at the moment.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

great work mate, excellent pb on deadlift! are you running a cycle at the moment?


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

haha! after i did it i was thinking to myself, make the most of it coz kieren will be banging out 210 soon, which means i have to attempt it too! and also after seeing a thread on here about a strap snapping, i was a bit paranoid about that too lol but all ended well!

i just feel rather bloated now, and im 3lb up since last weigh in...and not happy with biceps at the minute. might make a day for just bi's and tri's if possible! not sure yet though


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

stew121 said:


> great work mate, excellent pb on deadlift! are you running a cycle at the moment?


cheers stew, yeah im on cypionate atm @500mg, just keeping it simple for now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow. I fvcking hope I get a better deadlift bearing in mind have started 900 test and 450 tren lol. Will let you know what I pull mate  210 I'm going to try for one haha. Its good to 'compete' and have you set target for me to follow mate! Will get some pics asap of my fatty self!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Wow. I fvcking hope I get a better deadlift bearing in mind have started 900 test and 450 tren lol. Will let you know what I pull mate  210 I'm going to try for one haha. Its good to 'compete' and have you set target for me to follow mate! Will get some pics asap of my fatty self!


well you are gonna be like a gorilla soon throwing weights about lol! i will stand no chance when the tren kicks in for you! that is until i start using tren too!!! yeah get some pics up, i bet you dont even look fat, and no doubt you will have packed on plenty of mass.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> cheers stew, yeah im on cypionate atm @500mg, just keeping it simple for now.


 nice one steven, how many weeks in are you,look forward to seeing some pics of ya when cycle has finished. (obviously no **** dude),got some good lifts going mate


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Wow. I fvcking hope I get a better deadlift bearing in mind have started 900 test and 450 tren lol. Will let you know what I pull mate  210 I'm going to try for one haha. Its good to 'compete' and have you set target for me to follow mate! Will get some pics asap of my fatty self!


 thats a very nice cycle mate, i take it is long esters? would like to try a one rip cycle myself, ive run a couple of t/bol cycles and a 10 week test e cycle,im about a stone heavier than in my avi pic,it was a clean bulk


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

a stone heavier!!! you animal!  i bet some of your lifts are huge in the gym!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

stew121 said:


> thats a very nice cycle mate, i take it is long esters? would like to try a one rip cycle myself, ive run a couple of t/bol cycles and a 10 week test e cycle,im about a stone heavier than in my avi pic,it was a clean bulk


Yes long esthers mate. Will wait untill I'm more into it but hopefully get some ok gains. Have gone from 15.2 to 14.4 last few weeks as wanted to tighten up a little. Role on 15 stone again!

Steven, you are an animal my friend. Gains coming big time soon. List your diet.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

on waking - 50g whey + tpl spoon olive oil

meal 1- 4 whole boiled eggs on 2 slices wholemeal toast

mid morning snack - 75g oats, with raisins and ground almonds(30g)

lunch - 250g home made lean beef chili (with,kidney beans,chic peas) + 150g rice and some mixed veg

50g cashews

GYM

60g whey + banana

150g chicken + boiled potatoes and mixed veg

3 egg omlette + tuna and about 4 oat cakes

150g cottage + some natty pb

1 nutrisport 90+ shake with semi skimmed milk

thats been my diet today, i usually have a weekly sheet which i follow for my diet, but some days i will have more carbs, etc or more fats

***probably not the best of diets, but that was just todays as i was a bit pushed for time. will post more info on diet tomorrow as i have all my macro's written down on my sheet, which i dont have at hand right now


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

legs done!

squats - 60kg x 20, 100kg x 10, 130kg x 8, 160kg x 5 (struggled alot on last set)

leg press machine - full stack 3 sets of 10

calf raise - heavy 3 sets of 10-12

leg curls - heavy 3 sets of 10-12

calf press machine - 3 sets with higher reps (20rep range)

threw in some tricep work too

weighted dips 3 sets of 8-10 reps

reverse grip pull downs - heavy 3 sets of 6-8

dumbell over head extensions - moderate weight with high reps for 3 sets

Postive for today is that my knee is feel more and more comfortable with squats, so weights can eventually increase in the near future


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

thought i would put a pic up of my noodle legs, this is from a few weeks ago. i will post another leg shot in 4 weeks as they are progressing nicely now since the injury is gone. im posting this so the difference can be seen in a months time so dont laugh at them too much! and yes my calfs are shocking, but im working on them more now.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

do uou find you reach your potential with squats when working up to your last weight (with is heaviest lift), i lift my heaviest weight first then work my way down so was just curious

P.S Love the thread keep up the progress


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

barsnack said:


> do uou find you reach your potential with squats when working up to your last weight (with is heaviest lift), i lift my heaviest weight first then work my way down so was just curious
> 
> P.S Love the thread keep up the progress


cheers mate. i get what you are saying about the squats and i might try going in at a heavy weight next time, it makes more sense for reaching my potential with a heavier weight. what sort of warm up do you do before banging out your heavy weight?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im squatting 110kg at the min (was squating 140 but wasnt happy with form so started again), i warm up with 40kg then 80kg then BANG. My legs are by far my most lackluster body part, im surprised they can support my body, although for past few weeks getting the best pumps since i got my form correct. Your legs and everythin coming on nicely, just think were you where two years, great transformation. How often you do legs aweek


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Dont get hung up ont hem legs m8 they are well in proportion AND your squatting is very good m8 not many people doing that weight.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

switch said:


> Dont get hung up ont hem legs m8 they are well in proportion AND your squatting is very good m8 not many people doing that weight.


funnily enough it was switch's avi pic which made me change my form on squats cause then i knew i wasn't going far enough down


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks for the kind words lads  and yeah i have made decent progress from like 2years ago, i was stupidly skinny. i still get called my old nickname tho 'matchstick man' ha.

ive just always been self concious about my legs since i had a bad knee injury ages ago, i had to stop training legs altogether. at the minute i train them once a week, used to be once every 2 weeks. but my knee is so much better now and no pain at all now. which is giving me more motivation when doing legs. ive finally started squating deep now and feeling the benefits.

and barsnack, i bet your legs are actually big! your back looks some size in your avi too


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

steven_SRi said:


> thanks for the kind words lads  and yeah i have made decent progress from like 2years ago, i was stupidly skinny. i still get called my old nickname tho 'matchstick man' ha.
> 
> ive just always been self concious about my legs since i had a bad knee injury ages ago, i had to stop training legs altogether. at the minute i train them once a week, used to be once every 2 weeks. but my knee is so much better now and no pain at all now. which is giving me more motivation when doing legs. ive finally started squating deep now and feeling the benefits.
> 
> and barsnack, i bet your legs are actually big! your back looks some size in your avi too


the camera is really close im only 5ft 8in and 13st 3lb, and me legs are look like victoria beckhams, which means i can look at my legs and get turned on by them


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

steven_SRi said:


> thought i would put a pic up of my noodle legs, this is from a few weeks ago. i will post another leg shot in 4 weeks as they are progressing nicely now since the injury is gone. im posting this so the difference can be seen in a months time so dont laugh at them too much! and yes my calfs are shocking, but im working on them more now.


lookin good wee man


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

less of the 'wee man' jimmy!! im more accustomed to matchstick man :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Legs good size but seems you hold bodyfat on them and less on upper body the complete opposite to me lol. Will update my pics soon.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

shoulders done.

seated db press - 25kg x 15, 30 x 12, 40kg bells x 11 (smashed my pb there)

rear delt flies - 17.5's x 12, 17.5's x 10, 15's x 10, 12.5's x 15

side raises - 3 sets of 10-12 reps on 12.5's

front raises on cables - moderate weight on high reps for 3 sets

barbell shrugs - 100kg 3 sets of 12-15 reps

really good shoulder session had a good pump throughout and shoulders looked really full and a pb. so im happy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

AWESOME YA BIG BARSTEWARD. knew you would smash it. One point. On side db laterals, do them single next week and hold onto an upright bench with the other arm and I bet you will do the twenties easy.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers matey, i owe the pb's to you though, since changing up how i work my first exercise its been working so good, im gonna do this for all my big starting exercises. so thanks for helping me progress there  and yeah i will try that with the side raises, sounds good


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

thought i would put some more pics in, the water i gained while ill seems to be dropping off again, and the bloated feeling is pretty much gone. the tricep shot tho i look abit ming, but im no good at posing but thought i would stick it in since ive got no tricep shots up. but im happy the bloat is going now, and im still sitting at the same weight which is good.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> cheers matey, i owe the pb's to you though, since changing up how i work my first exercise its been working so good, im gonna do this for all my big starting exercises. so thanks for helping me progress there  and yeah i will try that with the side raises, sounds good


No worries mate. Works well for me too since I change it. I bet you bail twenties doing it single I love them.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate you look amazing! Miles better than me I wish my chest had shape like yours!! Keep it up. Be competing in no time.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking much tighter mate,got some good shape there. great work!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the good comments guys  gonna fiddle about with diet next, looking to swap a few meals about, and up the good fats a litle more. Will post it up later when is all written down


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

your bodyfat is not at 20% mate, its around 15%


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wouldnt even say its at 15% to be honest, you have visible abs. I hope his aint 15 because that would make me about 25% lol.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

i bet your bodyfat is lower than you think kieren, anyway bf shouldnt bother us too much at the minute since the goal is adding more size, but as soon as abs started to vanish it always players with my mind lol thats why im trying to hold the water/bloat off as much as i can.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> i bet your bodyfat is lower than you think kieren, anyway bf shouldnt bother us too much at the minute since the goal is adding more size, but as soon as abs started to vanish it always players with my mind lol thats why im trying to hold the water/bloat off as much as i can.


Im the same, I NEVER have abs visible apart from getting really cut. I do need to start training abs as in havnt for years now and need to make them fuller so when i do cut they come out more.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

chest and triceps done.

flat bar - 75kg x 12, 75kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 70kg x 10

incline db press - 30's for 3 sets of 10-12

cable crossovers - medium weight 3 sets of 12-16 reps

weighted dips - 10,8,7

seated extensions with bar - 3 sets with 10-12 reps

rope pull downs - again higher reps and drop sets.

***didnt go very heavy today, had a slight pain in elbow joint when my arm was straight, so stuck with higher reps and lighter weights. so an avergae session i felt.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> chest and triceps done.
> 
> flat bar - 75kg x 12, 75kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 70kg x 10
> 
> ...


"average session" wtf! lol. We want nothing but fcuking hardcore, smashed it, threw up, got hemoroids from straining, type of sessions lol.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

haha i know im dissapointed in myself, i could of gone heavier just didnt want the extra strain on my elbow. but dont worry my update on friday will be pleasing....i know i will have a bad case of hemoroids then.....OR i will pass out after a very heavy deadlift, so if there is no update on friday it will mean i have got a new pb but im in a coma!! haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> haha i know im dissapointed in myself, i could of gone heavier just didnt want the extra strain on my elbow. but dont worry my update on friday will be pleasing....i know i will have a bad case of hemoroids then.....OR i will pass out after a very heavy deadlift, so if there is no update on friday it will mean i have got a new pb but im in a coma!! haha


Thats what i like to hear mate. Im having to miss the gym on Friday, got a stupid wedding night do to go to and i dont even want to!!!! Going to miss shoulders, can cope with not training them as they are a good muscle for me.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah the last pic i saw of you, your shoulders were impressive i thought. you gonna be on the drink at the wedding night?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> yeah the last pic i saw of you, your shoulders were impressive i thought. you gonna be on the drink at the wedding night?


cheers mate. No mate i dont drink, did recently once at the pub for a charity event but apart from that its an extreme rarity. Plus ill be doing legs the day after lol.

Its my missus' mate from work who i also know but not going to know anyone else at all. I hate having to sit there making small talk when i dont even want to be there, im a pretty unsociable person to be honest, keep myself to myself etc.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

the last wedding i went to, my god i wish i never went lol. it was my girlfriends dad, and they are a really wealthy familar and so were most the people there, they were all like talking about investment banking and stuff like that. then theres me, nothing in common with any of them who i didnt even know. felt so out of place! on the plus side got a free stay at the raddison blu in edinburgh, very nice there.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> the last wedding i went to, my god i wish i never went lol. it was my girlfriends dad, and they are a really wealthy familar and so were most the people there, they were all like talking about investment banking and stuff like that. then theres me, nothing in common with any of them who i didnt even know. felt so out of place! on the plus side got a free stay at the raddison blu in edinburgh, very nice there.


LOL i bet that was awkward. I cannot be bothered to go tomorrow but going to have to. I hate it i can never find anything nice to wear, just been to Next and bought a shirt and dont even like it on but had nothing else. The missus gets dressed up proper nice and i feel like i look an idiot. Ah well, be over come Saturday morning thank god!

Trainnig today mate?


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

very arkward indeed mate! saturday morning will come around quick, you never know you might really enjoy it.

nah resting today, give my elbow a little break. but its go heavy friday (back) tomorrow, then legs on saturday. and then maybe some cardio and abs on sunday.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> very arkward indeed mate! saturday morning will come around quick, you never know you might really enjoy it.
> 
> nah resting today, give my elbow a little break. but its go heavy friday (back) tomorrow, then legs on saturday. and then maybe some cardio and abs on sunday.


Sounds good mate, im starting to train abs soon as i dont and havnt for years. You going for a bigger Deadlift mate? Please dont, means i have to then lol.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Please dont, means i have to then lol.


Do it steve . then maybe kieren will hit another PB


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

i rarely train abs, but thought i might aswell start so hopefully they will look ok when the fat comes off next year or year after lol

i havent decided on the deadlift yet, im more than likely gonna go for reps tomorrow and try an do more without the straps. but who knows.... i might wake up tomorrow and decide to go for one more pb before i start going for reps again


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> Do it steve . then maybe kieren will hit another PB


well since you said that!! i might just do it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> i rarely train abs, but thought i might aswell start so hopefully they will look ok when the fat comes off next year or year after lol
> 
> i havent decided on the deadlift yet, im more than likely gonna go for reps tomorrow and try an do more without the straps. but who knows.... i might wake up tomorrow and decide to go for one more pb before i start going for reps again


Sounds good mate, i reckon im gunna be going for a one rep 210 next week but will probably end up trying to get more than 4 on 190.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

never done my one rep max. but my PB is 150x 6

Dno how that compares to ur 2's


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

nice lifts there monsterballs

my pb is 205kg x 2 (with straps)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

niice .i rekon i cud go to 180 190 for 2 reps .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mines 200 for 3 but thats going to change soon to a 210 with whatgever reps, just to go higher than Steven and push him further lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> niice .i rekon i cud go to 180 190 for 2 reps .


Welcome to the friendly competition mate. Your task - 190 this week. NO EXCUSES.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

already battered my back this week pal . lol

i think i cud manage about 30kg after the sesh i had on monday LOL

Next week tho , you're on


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> already battered my back this week pal . lol
> 
> i think i cud manage about 30kg after the sesh i had on monday LOL
> 
> Next week tho , you're on


Nice one mate, let the game begin!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ace progress fella...back looking insane!!

Having a crap time of it at the moment with work and life in general so had ZERO motivation to be in the gym...real dissapointed in myself fella.

Will be trying to get back at it from Monday...weekend to think about what I really want to achieve and stuff..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

scobielad said:


> Ace progress fella...back looking insane!!
> 
> Having a crap time of it at the moment with work and life in general so had ZERO motivation to be in the gym...real dissapointed in myself fella.
> 
> Will be trying to get back at it from Monday...weekend to think about what I really want to achieve and stuff..


Just hearing excuses in there mate lol. Get ya sh1t sorted and go SMASH it!! Nothing should come between you and the gym.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

ahhh scobie!! you are back, good to hear from you mate, not so good to hear you are having a rough time! hope things pick up for you, and do what kieren says!! get ya journal running again that might help


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

todays diet -

60g whey, 100g oats, 30g ground almonds, 20g evoo

6egg whites + 3yolks, 2 slices wholemeal toast

200g homemade chili (lean beef), 200g rice, veg

30g cashews, handfull of rasins, 1 banana

200g chicken, 200g sweet potato wedges, veg

2 tuna steaks, 150g rice, salad (with 3slices of chorizo and a scoop of low fat soft cheese for taste)

3egg omlette, sprinkled with grated cheese, 200g cottage cheese with chives.

nutrisport 90+ shake, 30g olive oil

opinions and advice or how to make it better are welcome


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> todays diet -
> 
> 60g whey, 100g oats, 30g ground almonds, 20g evoo
> 
> ...


FOOOK!!!! Thats a lot of solid food mate, no wander you progressing so well. Need to up my game. Do you seriously stay lean eating that ammount all the time.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

that is a serious amount of food dude .

I should really start measruing my amounts. think i've got sum digi scales sumwer :bounce:

Used for when i bake cakes obvioulsy


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

well im mostly really active when im at work, add cardio hear and there but not a lot, i try to eat as much as i can through the week as i tend to slack a little on the weekend, as in just dropping amounts of food. but thats more or less what i eat day in day out now, other than changing carbs sources as i get sick of rice very easily

***the first 4 meals i can eat no bother at all, its after that i struggle and take longer eating it and forcing it down. i love it once ive eat all my food and there is just a shake left at the end of the night lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wouldnt physically find it possible to eat that ammount mate, i wish i could but not a chance so i just have 3 solid meals a day and 4 shakes. W4nk eh.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

my last big meal that ive not long ate, and no the tuna isnt burnt lol i but a lot of pepper on when cooking. and also kieren there is some days i really struggle, so either cut the carbs out/down or sub a solid meal with a shake...but i try my best with solid foods


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Add that to Almost anything bro. spcially sh!tty rice . SPECIALLY brown sh!tty rice:laugh:


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

ahhh nando's sauce! i need some of that sh1t, i swap between brown and white rice, just to stop me getting too sick off it. but rice is my least favourite source of carbs anyway


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mad man, amazed you can eat that. Bring on the Olympia mate lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

lol well i thought it was about time to up my diet, im lacking size so hopefully along with AAS the gains should keep coming this year, and i will TRY no to worry about abs haha...as hard as that will be


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i cud eat like that all day long... it's just making the damn thing that i cba with


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> lol well i thought it was about time to up my diet, im lacking size so hopefully along with AAS the gains should keep coming this year, and i will TRY no to worry about abs haha...as hard as that will be


Mate gaining on that is going to be no issue at all!! you know we agreed if we compete we will do same comp. Fcuk that idea right off, yiou will be in a different league to me in two year on that diet hahaha.

Bored at work mate and wanted to get home and chill on xbox, but the fcuking thing is broken and going to take 2 weeks to fix ARGHHHH!!!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

haha no i wont be you plum! i just need to stop worrying about gaining a bit fat it sort of has a mental hold on me once i starting bulking hard  anyway i could always do one week with lower carbs etc if the bloat creeps up.

my ps3 is brown bread now! i had a thread on it, managed to fix it for like 20mins then gone again. i will have an xbox in 3 weeks or so though when i have spare cash


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get modern warefare 2 mate! its the power pack thats gone on mine not the console thank god.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

dont worry i will, i love it, even when i get a bad dose of cod rage ha!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha. We will smash some yanks


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

well its deadlift day  gonna stuff my face now, ice and heat my elbow (to make myself feel better lol) then get in the zone and off to the gym!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Go on son!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im proper hoping you pull something out the bag mate. If you could video it, would be really good!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

steven_SRi said:


> todays diet -
> 
> 60g whey, 100g oats, 30g ground almonds, 20g evoo
> 
> ...


WOW that is a real bulking diet! I now see where I am going desperately wrong...


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

back done! went for reps today.

deadlift - 60kg x 20, 60kg x 10, 200kg x 4, 160kg x 6 (tried 200 without straps,no joy. so straps went back on lol) but happy with that, felt sick for a little bit afterwards tho 

tbar row - 50kg x 15, 75kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 75kg x 7

lat pull down - heavy 3 sets of 10,8,8,7

straight bar curls - 45kg x 8,8,5

seated hammer curls - 20's x 10,8,8

***diet has been good today, although felt very bloated gonna give it another week or too then maybe drops carbs from one of the meals. and kieren no 210 today, thats next weeks challenge, so you can try it first 

**also Wardy, you must be doing something right, your back looks really good in avi, pretty thick and big mate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Still great deadlifting there mate and beat my best with the 200 x 4!!! Off to this stupid wedding do in a minute speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

legs done!!

leg press machine - 5 sets of 12,12,10,8,8 (full stack)

calf press - heavy - 4 sets of 18-20 reps

leg curl machine - 4 sets of 8-10 on heavy weight followed by some drop sets

hamstring curls - 4 sets of 8-10 on heavy weight

squats - 80kg x 8, 100kg x 4 , 80kg x 6, 60kg x 8

**The squat rack was in use by a big groups of lads for nearly the whole session!!! so had to leave them till last when i was feeling tired, overall my legs felt really good. had the best pumps in them in a while and again no pain at all in my knee


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds a good workout mate. Often wandered though, why do you train calves half way through the workout?

Good weekend?

I NEED to start sleeping I am seriously fcuked lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

i dunno tbh mate, used to leave them till last. just thought i would try doing them sooner for a change and put more effort into them. im gonna start training them twice a week as of next week too.

well i got dragged along to a beer festival tonight, wasnt really my scene so didnt stay long. im going back out later though to pick the missus up, she will have had a few drinks so there is a late night booty call on the cards for me and i will be taking advantage of her being p1ssed haha.

i havent been sleeping well lately either, does my head in. i just find it hard to switch off and relax at night. have you tried anything to help you sleep better yet mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tried melatonin mate which sort of helped a bit. I just sit and think about sh1t in life and worries i have and lay there in a huff while the missus just fcuking drops to sleep in ten seconds. Hope things change one day it's hard work and then you get people getting annoyed at you because your not as awake and talkative as they are in the day and I just think fcuk off!!!! Lol. Will order something in to help this payday no doubt!

Have a good day tomorrow mate. I'm off to watch green lantern with mates after abs and calves at gym in the morning.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

shoulders done!!

seated db press - 25kg x 15, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 12

seated milatary press - 75kg x 8 , 70kg x 7, 50kg x 10

rear delt machine - 3 sets of 6-8 reps on heavy weight

side raises - 20kg x 6, 20kg x 5, 15kg x 8 - (pb there,only low reps but felt it good. thanks for the tip kieren)

front raises on cables - 3 sets of 15-18 reps - medium weight.

db shrugs - 47.5's 3 sets of 12,12,10.

***added more volume this week, and intensity. really pushed myself hard today, had really good pumps in shoulders. they looked and felt very full. great session today and im buggered now. dinner time. 200g chicken,200g potato,veg and a bit gravy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> shoulders done!!
> 
> seated db press - 25kg x 15, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 12
> 
> ...


told you ya would smash side laterals didnt i. They are great.

Well done on the 12 x 40kg db press, beats my best but dont worry, ill be attenpting to beat it next session lol.

Keep it up mate, pb's nearly every week which is what you want.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Strong shoulder work there mate!!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks lads.

i may have had a little help on the last 2 reps from my spotter, but it was mostly me as i was really going for it lol feels good now considering shoulders used to be my weak spot. and also my diet has been good today, ate really well. just 2 more little meals left thank god lol well 1 meal and a shake


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Coming on well mate, keep it up! sounds like things are happening fast


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

chest/triceps done!

flat bench - 60kg x 12 , 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 100kg x 5

incline db press - 4 sets on the 30's in the 10-12 rep range

heavy cable crossovers - 3 sets of 6-8 reps

seated chest press machine - 3 sets medium weight on high reps

dips - 3 failure sets

rope pull downs - full stack - 8,8,6

reverse grip pull downs - medium weight high reps

added a little more volume tonight and not so heavy. felt a little tired tonight, but chest felt good, triceps not so good. overall a good session though and it was rush hour!! gym was heaving and it was bicep boy mania lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

also my split at the moment is -

monday- shoulders

tuesday- off

wednesday- chest/triceps

thursday-off

friday-back/bi's

saturday- legs/abs

sunday- usually a bit cardio

was thinking of maybe adding a day just for triceps as i feel they could maybe use a little more work, but dont want them to clash with other workouts. any idea's? would be a great help


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe like mine but adding tri's in with shoulders.

Monday - chest and tri's

Tuesday - off or cardio/abs

Wednesday - back and biceps

Thursday - rest

Friday - shoulders and tri's

Saturday - legs

Sunday - rest

Good workout mate!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

i was thinking maybe doing chest with bi's, and back with tri's. then spacing exercises out more so i dont clash. but i really like the look of your routine...may very well try it soon  saying as a lot of your training style has helped me progress lately!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy to help. May be worth a try mate.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

back/bi's done

deadlift - 60kg x 20, 60kg x 10, 180kg x 5(strapless) 200kg x 4 (with straps)

tbar rows wide grip - 50kg x 15, 75kg x 8, 100kg x 6, 105kg x 4

bent over rows - 50kg x 15, 60kg x 10, 60kg x 10

lat pull down machine,wide grip - 3 sets of 8-10 on heavy weight

straight bar curls - 45kg x 10,8,6

seated db curls - 25kg x 8,8,5

really good workout, felt really intense. back and arms looked really pumped and had a comment off my training parter saying my back is looking much bigger 

bad news tho....left elbow is pretty sore now from the heavy bi work, gonna ice it tonight. and maybe drop the weight next week, will see how it feels after the weekend first....blahhh theres always a little niggle somewhere


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Drop the weight?????? FVCK THAT lol!!

Great workout mate, really really good well done!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

haha if im in pain i will have to lol!! it come and goes! i will see next week, but no i dont really wanna drop the weight tho! just had a big meal and im like a fat beached whale now ha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Me too mate and thats just from a shake and some mattesons piri piri chicken which is AWESOME! The missus got me some from tesco to try, LOVELY!!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

elbow is feeling loads better today! just blasting music now and getting ready to go work my legs hard!!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

doin well mate....fair play lad


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one mate, im in for legs tomorrow, was meant to be yesterday but forgot was working untill 6 instead of half 5 so had no time to.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers jim mate  you hitting the gym today kieren?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> cheers jim mate  you hitting the gym today kieren?


No tomorrow big lad.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> No tomorrow big lad.


i hope the gym is quite, i wanna get straight on with the squats


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steven_SRi said:


> i hope the gym is quite, i wanna get straight on with the squats


Video them mate!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

legs done

squats - 60kg x 20, 100kg x 10, 130kg x 10, 160kg x 6 (more reps than last time)

leg press machine - 4 sets of full stack - 12,10,10,8 (more reps again)

leg raise machine - 4 heavy sets of 6-8 followed by drop sets

hamstring curls - 4 heavy sets 6-8 reps

calf press - high weight and high reps for 4 sets (excellent pump off these)

triceps - weighted dips - 5 sets of failure

rope extentions - 3 sets high reps

legs felt and looked good today  at last im starting to see some size coming back on them!! also threw in a little tricep work too with zero pain in my elbow 

*** sorry kieren didnt get any vids today, was a bit too busy for my liking lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

some of my new supplements for future use


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

havent updated in a while as ive been really busy but anyway, chest triceps done!

incline db press - 35kg x 12, 40kg x 10, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 7

decline bench - 70kg x 12, 80kg x 10,8,8

heavy cable flys - 4 sets of 10-12

Dips - 4 sets of 8-10 - leaning into it more to put more stress on chest

rope pull downs - full stack - 10,8,6

rope extensions - medium weight 3 sets of 12-15 reps.

***generally a good session although i was tired from a bad nights sleep, but still happy with how i worked chest. bring on back day tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All sounding good mate! Sorry I am not speaking much and letting you know about training my journal is gone for now unfortunately.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> All sounding good mate! Sorry I am not speaking much and letting you know about training my journal is gone for now unfortunately.


no worries mate. once all is sorted get a new journal up and come back and do some damage


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

havent had a chance to update in a while but been working hard in the gym. shoulders done!

seated db press - 30kg x 12, 35kg x 10, 35kg x 8, 40kg x 6

military press - 50kg x 12, 80kg x 8, 80kg x 8

side raises - 20kg x 8,6,6

rear delt machine - 3 heavy sets with a few drop sets added in

front raises on cables - 3 sets of high reps.

***good session, shoulders looking a bit bigger now finally  still a little niggle in my left elbow though!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

thought i would have an update here, its been a while. anyway, training has been going well apart from a slight elbow niggle which has stopped me training biceps with dumbells. current weight is 14.10 stone. the pics included here were a few weeks ago, and i had heavily carbed up so was holding more water, ive had a week to tighten up again and abs are poking through nicely again. will have more pics on friday.

my legs have been coming on really well lately, i will have some pics of them in a few weeks so the big difference in size can be seen.

my training at the minute is really maintaining size which i seem to be doing, strength is still up with a few pb's here and there. 3/4 weeks time i will be using tren with a slightly higher dose of test, which im looking forward to. also to add i look a bit out of proportion in the pics......because i had to prob my phone up and get into position for the timer haha also ignore the lack of tan!! that will be sorted very soon 

hope everyone is well


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good mate. Very envious of the thickness of your chest.

You now weight 6lb heavier than me aswel so I have some size to put on to catch up. Your also A LOT leaner than me so you must shadow me lol. Keep it up mate.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers mate  i think you will be impressed when i get some pics of my legs up, they have changed loads since the last photo... all that muscle memory stuff must be true then lol still not as good as yours but the size is coming on fast! hopefully when i try tren my delts will come on a bit more....i want bowling ball shoulders like yours haha! the look crap in the photo they only look half decent when i pose properly for them


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get a pic up of them then! Lol

Not sure about bowlin ball shoulders but they do grow easy. Just need a chest!! You training tomorrow.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Good going bud, some nice chest thickness and everything is coming along sweet.. Im sure those supps will give you more of a boost again.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Comin on well mate....aint been on here in ages man. Hows u lad?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Coming on now jimmy, thankfully the bacnkpain has decreased so i have started lifting again good ol muscle memory/GH/Test and im 9lbs up so far haha whatch this space next year i wanna be bigger and leaner for the classics !!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates, been really busy lately and had a few problems along the way. Also im having my first blast on Tren e, only at 200mg per week. strength gains have been good but i have had some BAD sides mainly paranoia/anxiety, that was in the first 3/4 weeks but it has passed now so happy days 

diet at the minute i would say is going well, last 2 weeks have been really high carbs felt i needed it. although im holding a little extra water now i feel better for it, plus its almost winter so abs arent an issue for now lol

lifts have been going well in the gym, on shoulder db press im getting better reps on the 42.5's, deadlifts are staying around the 180kg mark (lower than pb but this is due to slight niggle in my back) again the same with squats staying around the 160kg mark with better reps. And i have seen a really good increase in size with shoulders, which is what i needed as they were really lagging. and arms feel a lot fuller.

posted a quick pic too for now, tomorrow i will update more with more pics when i get my camera back out the work van  hope everyone is good! also to add tried a new hair removal cream on chest and came out all rashy and looks s h i t e grrrr that will teach me to go for the cheaper brands!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mate looking awesome you have left me for dust now so good going. Delts have SERIOUSLY grown wow!!! That's the aas working it's magic on all them receptors mate 

Get some training vids up. I have stopped training delts but even when I was I wasn't doing the 42.5's far from it!!

All in all well done mate. Huge progress.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers dude, its nice to have my delts finally start to grow! my tennis elbow is pretty much gone too so im gradually gonna increase the weights on biceps to add more size there, also bring forearms up more too.

im trying to get some vids sorted soon mate. im also gonna work calves twice a week now really hard as they are almost as bad as my tiny forearms lol all deadlifting is done strapless now too so hopefully that should help my forearms grow a bit.....but probably not knowing them stubborn twigs!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Well done mucker, u competing next year? how tall r u, i better up my ante


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers steve!! i dont think you need to up your ante or no one will stand a chance! you look in top condition and great size in ur avi, delts and arms really stand out.

As for competing, that is my goal but i think in reality next year may be a bit too soon, i will diet down to see what i look like and how much size i can hold...but need to do a lot more reading on really dropping the body fat, and no doubt i will need lots of help and advice from you guys.

im like 5 foot 8/9ish, so im a bit of a shorty. well i am compared to all my mates, they say i have short man syndrome lol d i c k s!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

haha thanks fella, was good journey. looking forward to starting a new journal in Jan after my bulking in prep for next years comp see how much i can improve! fingers crossed.

not really shorty, thu i would say that being 5ft 8"

diet down and see where your at bro, if that is what you want to do. if not keep clean eating and getting bigger


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

haha thanks fella, was good journey. looking forward to starting a new journal in Jan after my bulking in prep for next years comp see how much i can improve! fingers crossed.

not really shorty, thu i would say that being 5ft 8"

diet down and see where your at bro, if that is what you want to do. if not keep clean eating and getting bigger


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

its been a while but im gonna get my journal up and running again -

Since last time everything has been going ok, a few minor injuries here and there. im currently cruising for now and today was the first day of my 4week insulin cycle, i started off with 5iu, and will be slowly increasing. all went well and no sign of going hypo, appetite has been really good today so had a very good day of eating. tomorrow i will record my current training routine so i can keep track better on my lifts and hopefully get some more pics up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wayyyyyyyyyy. Look forward to updates mate.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

hi mate. glad too see u back

sorry i havnt been in touch . my phone's spazzed lol

anyway, found a cheap source for accutane. i will pm you the link.

im thinking when im off the dbol kicker im going to grab a load


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck with the slin cycle buddy! Shoulders awesome. Start hitting triceps hard if you can with your elbow id say, bi's are massive compared to them!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers steve, yeah my elbow is feeling pretty good now. what would you's suggest for tri's? what im doing at the minute is a full arm day, i always did tri's after chest but didnt feel this was working enough for me. so this is my current routine

CGBP - 4 sets of usually 10 reps, going heavier each set.

Vbar push downs - 4 sets of 10 usually full stack with good form

3 sets of weighted dips (only with a 20kg plate, this exercise sometimes gets my shoulder) each week im trying to up the weight on triceps

and then bi's which are mainly heavy straight bar curls,seated db curls,hammer curls

the slin so far has been going ok, starting to get some nice pumps from it. will be weighing myself on monday, diet today has been decent


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

I found that overhead cable pushes really nail it and make sure you twist your wrists forward at the end of the movement to kick in the long head. then i would do dips and some skull crushers . sometimes i do tricep floor press with an ez bar too.. all these variations helped me add an inch last year.. :thumb:


----------

